# Información sobre micros avr atmega



## Braulio (Jun 26, 2007)

Hola:

Quería preguntar si alguien conoce de algun programador de microcontroladores ATMEGA específicamente del ATMEGA32 que sea libre osea que lo pueda armar yo y también el sofware con el que funcione. Estoy estudiando dicho uc para armar un robot y me es indispensable provar "en vivo" mis programas. Cualquier consejo o aviso sera muy agradecido. Muchos salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## Perromuerto (Jul 2, 2007)

http://www.e.kth.se/~joakimar/hardware.html


----------



## karlo (Abr 19, 2008)

Bueno compañeros creo que este es el foro dode podemos compartir conocimientos sobre micros avr (específicamente el atmega8 que es el que apenas puedo manejar)
Decidi  crear este foro ya que actualmente en el internet NO ENCUENTRO NADA EN ESPAÑOL donde haya como programar los micros en lenguaje c,  el magnifico ensamblador,  y el sencillo basic.

Yo tengo conocimientos basicos en bascom como manejo de :
conversor a/d
tranmsion serial asincrona
manejo de teclado matricial
y alguillo mas que no recuerdo
si aguien quiere un proyecto que maneje alguna de estas caracteristica digalo y tratare de ayudaros

bueno mi afan de crear este foro es de adquirir información de los lenguajes asm, c,y basic (Manuales, apuntes =todo me sirve) .Si alguien tiene la gentileza de cruzarmelos por favor que lo haga

Por cierto soy d Ecuador donde estamos muy atrazados "aunque me de pena decirlo"


----------



## torresdelamora (Abr 26, 2008)

Saludos te dejo un Programa en C sencillo para mandar via rs232


```
/*transmision serial*/
#include <io8515v.h>
#include <macros.h>


void delay2(unsigned char);
void saca_serial(char *);



void delay2(unsigned char n)
{
	unsigned char a, c;

	for (a = 1; a; a++)
		for (c = 1; c<n; c++);
}



void saca_serial(char *cadena)
{
char dato;
unsigned char i;

for (i=0;cadena[i]!='\0';i++)
	 	{

		dato=cadena[i];
		UDR=dato;
		while (!(USR & 0X20));
		}

UDR=13; while (!(USR & 0X20));
UDR=10; while (!(USR & 0X20));
}




int main()
{
int i=0,pzas=0;
char cadena[40]= "esto es una prueba";
DDRD = 0x02;  // solo la salida 1 del puerto d es salida
DDRB = 0XFF;  //el puerto b es salida

SPH= 0x02;
SPL = 0x5F;   //se define la Pila

UCR = 0x08;   // se habilita la transmision serial
UBRR=47;   /* ubrr 47 para 9600 bauds con cristal de  7.3728 Mhz */

PORTB=0x00;
delay2(200);
delay2(200);
while (1)
	{
	pzas=4000+i;
	sprintf(cadena,"%d Tote con %d Pzas ",i,pzas);
	delay2(40);
	saca_serial(cadena);
	i++;
	}

return 0;
}
```


----------



## JANETH (May 12, 2008)

saludos!

disculpa as trabajado con el atmega8535, es que es con elunico que e trabajado y tengo un proyecto en estos momentos.. me gustaria saber si podria hacer unas preguntas... espero nos pongamos en contacto prnto gracias..

janeth nancy


----------



## torresdelamora (May 31, 2008)

claro


----------



## sauron (Jul 22, 2008)

Hola compañeros, el tema tiene algo de antiguedad pero espero puedan darme una mano.

Actualmente estoy en un proyecto que consiste en la medición de un sensor resistivo variable por distancia acondicionado con un amplificador inversor, la salida (del amplificador) debo llevarla al micro (ATMEGA32) y luego al PC con una interfase serial usando labview para ser mostrada finalmente en monitor los valores correspondientes.

Supongo que el ATMEGA32 lo voy a usar para simplemente hacer una conversion A/D para el PC....entonces esa es la ayudita que pido, como hago esa conversion?...sinceramente con el ATMEGA estoy muy crudo, hasta ahora estoy leyendo lo básico...

Gracias por la ayuda que me puedan prestar.

salu2


----------



## Meta (Oct 10, 2008)

Hola:

Digo yo que tiene que haber algo en español.  En PIC si los hay. Por alguna razón no traducen los AVR en español. 
¿Empezarán hacerlo si Microchip llegara a comprar AVR como dicen por ahí?

Saludos.


----------



## eduardo galea (Ene 5, 2009)

hola....

soy nuevo en este foro... necesito una pequeña ayuda, necesito saber si se puede utilizar un teclado matricial de 4x3 en el programa labview. Me explico,  quiero ingresar unos codigo de seguridad por medio de un teclado a una computadora en el programa labview. ya hice el programa en el diagrama de bloque, lo que me falta es como ingresar esos codigos por medio del teclado matricial al labview. ah otra cosa el interface es por medio de un puerto paralelo

Gracias por su ayuda...............


----------



## cristian_elect (Ene 6, 2009)

En los pdfs de los atmega estan lo suficiente para programr esos chips hay encontre todo. Parece la gente quiere todo ya echo listo para grabar por muchos los ejemplos que dan estan en los libros. Deben acerlos ustedes mismos. Yo estudie los pics pero en mi salon la mayoria se copiaban de los proyectos que estaban echos en las paginas web asi nadie aprende, solo se aprueba el curso nada mas.


----------



## sonic223 (Ene 15, 2009)

no hay docuemtacion en español  referente a los avr y de los pic, picaxe la información que busque
sin embargo encontre algo un manual con información basica sobre avr atmega aqui les dejo un enlace

la fuente es el foro micros mas micros


----------



## Toño (Ene 25, 2009)

hola amigos...he estado buscando tutoriales sobre los Atmega, refiriendome a tutoriales en cuanto a la prgramacion de ellos, tengo conocimientos de C, lo que quiero son ejemplos de codigos y las directivas que estos usan...

si alguien me pudiera proporcionar alguno se lo agradeceria mucho

de antemano gracias


----------



## cristian_elect (Ene 25, 2009)

Parace que  aqui en el foro varios no son de la especialidad de electronica, mucho se quejan que encuentra información en español. 
Todos los trabajos para electronicos piden que sepan leer manuales en ingles,  puesto que en los paises que se fabrican hablan ingles ellos son que fabrican los productos.


----------



## Toño (Ene 25, 2009)

hola crisitan, yo estudio electronica gracias por responder, tambien te agradeceria que aunque fuese en ingles si tienes información me la proporciones si no es mucha molestia, gracias


----------



## KiraYamato (Abr 16, 2009)

Hola! podrias ayudarme con un ejemplo para leer la entrada de un teclado matricial 4x4 en un ATmega8 , el cual estoy programando en Assembler (Vm Lab)


----------



## cristian_elect (Abr 16, 2009)

En el foro todopic en Atmel hay encuentras mas información.


----------



## KiraYamato (Abr 17, 2009)

Ok gracias buscare! pero si alguien tiene la información a la mano lo agradeceria! veo que eres de Peru Cristian ELect.! nose si me podrias ayudar yo tb soy de Peru


----------



## robpatrick7 (Jun 19, 2009)

Saludos, quisiera me ayuden con información para comunicación serial, he intentado con la ayuda de bascom para programar un atmega16 pero al conectar fisicamente el dispositivo que posee ya un max232, con el hyperterminal no se comunica, por favor cualquier información es de gran importancia. Gracias por todo


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 19, 2009)

esta nota de aplicacion te puede servir:

http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/prod_documents/doc1451.pdf


----------



## cristian_elect (Jun 19, 2009)

En bascom si funciona solo hay que configurar  completamente el puerto comx:
Config Com1 = 9600 , Synchrone = 0 , Parity = None , Stopbits = 1 , Databits = 8 , Clockpol = 0   
no basta solo poner $baud = 9600 por que no funciona, solo funciona en su depurador del mismo bascom.


----------



## lener (Jul 13, 2009)

hola amigo quisiera saber como la haces para el manejo del teclado matrical en assembler me dijieron que se puede hacer con los timer,  no entiendo mucho al respecto ,cualquier ayuda de tu parte sera bienvenida,gracias de antemano


----------



## klaumaro (Dic 7, 2009)

holas estoy haciendo un programa en ATMEGA que es generar ondas por el pb1 y tb por el pb3 y tengo un problema cuando lo energizo con una fuente me salen las ondas, cambio de fuente y ya no sale nada por el puerto pb1 , pero si funciona lo demás, me pueden ayudar?? gracias


----------



## Beamspot (Dic 7, 2009)

Necesitaríamos más información sobre el esquema y el programa.


----------



## kruber (Ago 17, 2010)

hola saludos:

tengo el stk 500  y el avr atmega8,,,    el problema que marca error al querer conectar la pc y el stk500,
ya movimos todos los fusibles y velocidades de reloj...  son 2 stk 500 y el mismo problema, algun experto que ya trabaje con el stk500,  repito ya movimos hasta lo inmovible,,,   ya cambiamos de pc tambien,  alguien ya tuvo esta experiencia.?    gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Beamspot (Ago 18, 2010)

Hola:

Puedes describir mejor que problemas tienes? 

El error de conexión, ¿es cuando intentas acceder a la STK500 o es cuando intentas acceder al micro? ¿Puedes poner una screenshot del problema?

Si el fallo es de conexión con el micro, depende del micro, si los fuses se programan mal, igual no queda más remedio que usar el HVPP, o sea, la programación paralela de 'alta tensión' (creo que unos 15V o así). O quizás poner un cristal de cuarzo de 16MHz en el zócalo para tales efectos (no se si viene de serie), o incluso, según el estado en que estaban los fuses, 'inyectar' una señal cuadrada a la entrada de reloj. Depende de que problema haya con el micro.

Si el fallo es del STK500, hay que comprobar todas las alimentaciones y que el firmware del mismo esté correcto, cosa que sólo se puede hacer desde otro STK500, un AVRISP (unos 30€), o un JTAG, pero dudo que el problema sea este.

Si el fallo es que el micro está programado correctamente pero la comunicación serie del programa sólo funciona a veces, el problema puede ser de configuración del reloj, o simplemente que el oscilador interno no está calibrado.


----------



## Stefany9 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hola, quisiera que alguien me ayude con la comunicacion serial entre dos o mas atmega8 utilizando las instrucciones Serin y Serout, el programador que utilizo es el Bascom, cualquier ayuda me seria muy util...


----------



## diego666 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hola mira aqui tengo algunos videos sobre programacion en  de attmega con codevision avr:


----------



## invic (Nov 5, 2011)

Estoy utilizando avrStudio (y en lo particular el atmega8), en la parte del engrane en la configuración esta la parte configurar la frecuencia de trabajo, y esta la parte de "optimization" para que sirve(-0s -01...) en general?. He intentado simular ahi mismo, y le he cambiado las frecuencias de operación y aun asi a la hora de simular me marca por defaul a la frecuencia de 4 MHz, saben como podria cambiar eso? no lo he podido encontrar. saludos!!


----------



## edwinrr (Abr 12, 2012)

bueno mi profesor de microcontroladores dice que existe una diferencia entre los atmega324P y los atmega324PA, pero yo creo que solo son letras de fabricacion nada mas.

si exsisten diferencias culaes son.


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 13, 2012)

Si mal no recuerdo, solo te dicen la velocidad a la que pueden correr, de ahi en fuera es lo mismo, por ejemplo el attiny2313V solo alcanza a correr a 8Mhz mientras el attiny2313A alcanza los 16Mhz, la P es por el encapsulado plastico dip "lo mas seguro" y la A la velocidad, si tu prof te dice que hay algo mas que eso entonces que te lo demuestre.


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 28, 2017)

Saludos*,* amigos.
*¿*Alguien tiene un ejemplo de teclado matricial con *B*ascom *AVR**?*
Gracias.


----------



## DaySleeper (Ene 3, 2020)

Hola a todos, una pregunta, cual es el atmega mas potente que existe? y con que se programa (nombres, circuitos, etc) ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 3, 2020)

AVR MCUs | Microchip Technology


----------



## DaySleeper (Ene 3, 2020)

Ok, gracias.
Otra pregunta, tengo este circuito, y no coloque los dos condensadores de 22pF del cristal a tierra, que podría pasar?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 4, 2020)

Que no funcione.


----------



## DaySleeper (Ene 4, 2020)

Porque ?


----------



## juanma2468 (Ene 4, 2020)

DaySleeper dijo:


> Porque ?


Porque no oscila el oscilador interno.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 5, 2020)

Si, los fabricantes tienen manías.
Tienen la manía de decir que hay que poner componentes que... Sirven para algo, y si no los ponen las cosas no van o no van del todo bien.
Son unos maniosos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 5, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Si, los fabricantes tienen manías.
> Tienen la manía de decir que hay que poner componentes que... Sirven para algo, y si no los ponen las cosas no van o no van del todo bien.
> Son unos maniosos.



Es una forma de hacernos gastar plata.


----------

